# Finding long term housing rental in Seville for expat



## Antonov (Nov 8, 2021)

Hi all,
My name is Anton and I just moved from Seattle USA to Seville (literally last week). Currently I'm staying in some short term rental from AirBnb but I'd like to find a flat/apartment for longer term (6 months to 1 year). I was browsing through idealista.com and I found few places I like. Unfortunately I don't get a lot of responses back.

I wanted to ask the community for an advice. My Spanish isn't great and probably will be hard for me to figure everything around renting with a host that doesn't speak English. Also, all the legal documents that need to be signed. Should I hire a company to help me with that? And what recommendations for companies you guys have?
Any other advise I should keep in mind when looking for rental?

Thank you in advance!
Cheers
Anton


----------



## kaipa (Aug 3, 2013)

You won't get replies unless you phone. If you see a place- phone. You will need a NIE number and also some sort of identification. You sign a contract and normally pay upfront with deposit.


----------



## Barriej (Jul 23, 2012)

Would agree with kaipa.

NIE will be needed, but you may have that depending on the visa you applied for (not sure but would imagine that the consulate you applied to should have assisted)

Phone or WhatsApp message, emails here in Spain tend to get ignored unless they ask you to contact that way.

Using WhatsApp also means you can use google translate to help with the Spanish. I would put the message in both languages.
Almost all business's use it even our bank does.

You will need help with the contracts etc, find a local gestor who can help DONT use anyone the agent recommends.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Barriej said:


> Would agree with kaipa.
> 
> NIE will be needed, but you may have that depending on the visa you applied for (not sure but would imagine that the consulate you applied to should have assisted)
> 
> ...


The NIE is issued once the TIE is applied for after arrival with a visa, unless the visa holder already has one for one reaosn or another.


----------



## Antonov (Nov 8, 2021)

Thank you folks for all the replies!! 

Apologies, I forgot to mention that I do hold EU citizenship as well. So, should I just apply for NIE directly? Isn't TIE issued for UK nationals only after Brexit? 

I can stay up to 3 months as EU national from what I understand without the need to register for NIE. But if rental agreement requires NIE, than I guess I should just register.

I guess best to start new threads about finding gestors and how to apply for NIE. 

Thank you
Anton


----------



## Barriej (Jul 23, 2012)

Antonov said:


> Thank you folks for all the replies!!
> 
> Apologies, I forgot to mention that I do hold EU citizenship as well. So, should I just apply for NIE directly? Isn't TIE issued for UK nationals only after Brexit?
> 
> ...


Nope the NIE is needed for rental, buying a car, having stuff delivered and a host of other bits. Its just a Foreigners Identification Number. And you will need one.
The three months is for applying for residency, which you supposed to do if you are not a resident of Spain.

What drivers licence do you hold (if any) as this will have to be exchanged (or you will need a test) if you plan to stay for some time.


----------



## Seattle21 (Sep 27, 2021)

Antonov said:


> Thank you folks for all the replies!!
> 
> Apologies, I forgot to mention that I do hold EU citizenship as well. So, should I just apply for NIE directly? Isn't TIE issued for UK nationals only after Brexit?
> 
> ...


Could the passport be enough Id proof?


----------



## fortrose52 (Nov 29, 2018)

You need a NIE for everything. Best to find a Gestor to sort things out


----------



## joannaCC (8 mo ago)

Hi Anton! Did you ever figure this out? I am in the same situation now as you--US and EU citizen moving to Seville, staying in an Airbnb while trying to find a place using Idealista. I have questions about this:
1. How were you able to get a response about an apartment? I am not having much luck with feedback either.
2. Did you definitely need the NIE to sign a lease?
3. What was the process for applying for the NIE like? How long did it take, and how much did it cost?
4. Are you still here? I'm interested in meeting expats too!

Thanks for any help Anton,
Joanna


----------

